# Gestion des Mots de passe pour Pages sur iPad



## diegue (9 Juin 2013)

J'étais très satisfait avec Pages et Numbers de pouvoir les utiliser tant sur Mac que sur l'iPad et l'iPhone.
Comme j'ai des fichiers que je veux vraiment protéger je leur assigne des mots de passe. Pas de problème quand je les ouvre sur l'iPad je dois bien introduire le mot de passe, mais lorsque je le referme le fichier se balade partout sans mot de passe car apparemment Pages sur iOS ne gère pas les mots de passe : c'est assez scandaleux si c'est vrai, et ce n'est pas comme ça qu'Apple va s'installer en entreprises !
Fais je une mauvaise manip ou c'est vraiment iwork pour iPad qui n'est pas sérieux ?


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour

Effectivement, pas de protection pour les fichiers iwork sur Ipad.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juin 2013)

Là encore, la solution n'existe que dans le jailbreack...
C'est fou ce qu'il est inutile de jailbreacker...


----------



## diegue (17 Juin 2013)

Il suffit simplement d'abandonner iCloud  pour mettre les fichiers sur Dropbox  !
Je ne pensais pas que iCloud soit aussi restrictif


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2013)

diegue a dit:


> Il suffit simplement d'abandonner iCloud  pour mettre les fichiers sur Dropbox  !
> Je ne pensais pas que iCloud soit aussi restrictif



Ben oui, c'est tout simple, en effet.
Tu nous expliqueras quand même comment tu intègres Dropbox à iWok sur iPad.


----------



## diegue (18 Juin 2013)

Quand je n'ai pas besoin de mots de passe je laisse bien sûr les fichiers sur icloud !
ça serait intéressant de voir comment se comporte Office 360 sur iPad (beaucoup trop cher pour moi qui ai déjà office sur mac et pc, et pages et numbers sur mac et ipad !)


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2013)

> Tu nous expliqueras quand même comment tu intègres Dropbox à iWok sur iPad.


@biddidou, il se sert de "ouvrir dans une autre app".


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juin 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @biddidou, il se sert de "ouvrir dans une autre app".



Meuh oui.
Et il sauvegarde les documents modifiés grâce à son abonnement à DropDav.
Bien sûr...


----------

